# Like hitting a animal with a AXE!!



## SYRUPLIPS04 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is for all you GrizzTrick fanatics!
15 yds quartering slighty towards me. 2 blade rage ,like to have split the deer in half.Deer ran 40 yds and did a dirt dive.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 1, 2009)

you saying that Arrow did that? NICE!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 1, 2009)

How the, nvm im not even gonna ask lol.. nice


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 1, 2009)

SYRUPLIPS04 said:


> This is for all you GrizzTrick fanatics!
> 15 yds quartering slighty towards me. 2 blade rage ,like to have split the deer in half.Deer ran 40 yds and did a dirt dive.



FREEEEEAKKKING AAAWSOOOME.....I'm thinking thats a chainsaw not an axe.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Oct 1, 2009)

what is the fascination with destroying a deer??


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 1, 2009)

Hoyt804 said:


> what is the fascination with destroying a deer??



That is my question also. Glad he got the deer but that is more waste than I care for.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 1, 2009)

That is insane right there!!!!! I've never seen a wound like that!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2009)

That is why I'll never use Rage Broadheads...

Way too much wasted meat.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is my question also. Glad he got the deer but that is more waste than I care for.



X 2

Congrats on the deer! I'm just not in to wound bragging, however.........


----------



## bowboy1989 (Oct 1, 2009)

DANG!!!! thats crazy


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! That is definatly putting the hammer on em.


----------



## jmar28 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dang dude, I was eating a bowl of oatmeal when i saw that and had to stop!!!That is insane


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2009)

Is that the exit wound?


----------



## MossyOak (Oct 1, 2009)

*Quick & Humane = Dumb & Insane*

Thats just rediculus, glad you got your deer, but dont ya think this kind of kill is a tad over the extreme?
From majority of the replied post on here I'd say we'd like our kill shots to be less shredded meat.

I'd have to say if a fella needed this kind of kill insurance on a animal, he might wanna think about giving up the bow.

I don't know dude, this is a tad OVERKILL. 
If you we're hunting grizzly I'd say heck yeah, but a doe??

I'd have to say that takes all the fun out of the kill op2:


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know a guy who has had similar results with a two blade 2.5 inch Vortex head.  He would rather ensure that the deer dies quickly and waste some meat, than make a potential bad shot that injures the deer.  They also ensure great blood trails for recovery.  so they definitely have their benefits.  I've seen those heads cut through ribs like no bodies business, but if they ever hit anything somewhat solid like a shoulder blade, they lose so much kinetic energy, they practically bounce off the deer.  You end up wounding the animal and not getting any penetration.  

Bottom line is they are great for cutting through tissue, but anything tough and you sacrifice penetration which to me is more important and why I hunt with a Montec G5.  

The plus side is those blades when shot properly almost ensure you are going to recover that deer, and the comfort of that is priceless.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 1, 2009)

hey man that's awesome! keep on braggin!


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 1, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I know a guy who has had similar results with a two blade 2.5 inch Vortex head.  He would rather ensure that the deer dies quickly and waste some meat, than make a potential bad shot that injures the deer.  They also ensure great blood trails for recovery.  so they definitely have their benefits.  I've seen those heads cut through ribs like no bodies business, but if they ever hit anything somewhat solid like a shoulder blade, they lose so much kinetic energy, they practically bounce off the deer.  You end up wounding the animal and not getting any penetration.
> 
> Bottom line is they are great for cutting through tissue, but anything tough and you sacrifice penetration which to me is more important and why I hunt with a Montec G5.
> 
> The plus side is those blades when shot properly almost ensure you are going to recover that deer, and the comfort of that is priceless.


Very well put. The larger the hole that can be inflicted upon an animal equals quicker recovery of that animal.


----------



## mauser64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmmm... quartering slightly you say. I'd say it was almost head on to get a wound that long, the width is a whole different story....not that it matters.

 Were you out of hand grenades?


----------



## polkmarine (Oct 1, 2009)

what a gash! but think ill stick with my muzzys. but congrats on the deer though !


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 1, 2009)

*So let me get this straight?*

For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!


----------



## dobenator (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!




Dang man, Dont fall off that soapbox!!!! 
Well said!!


----------



## GreenHead Killa (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!


 thank u


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!



well said brother!   just let the man show off a picture guys jeeeeezzzzz


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'm sorry about the whole soap box thing*

But, I really enjoy these message boards, however it gets tiring when some insist on being opinion bullies. I try to give opinions when they are asked for, not jump in everytime something I like/dislike is mentioned. I have played with, tuned, fixed, and broke about as much archery equipment as anybody out there. I have some strong opinions on a lot of it, but I try noy to knock the cheese off peoples crackers. I often ask for opinions my self. Soooo, having said that, I alwys told my customers, the equipment that they can get consistant results with and gives them confidence wiether they are shooting at animals or targets is the best equipment in the world regardless of who made it. I know that if a hunter truly believes in X brand of broadhead, he will be more able to focus on a good shot with the results already determined in his mind. 
So slap whatever crap you like on your bow, go kill something, cook it with whatever crap you like on your meat and eat it with your favorite fork!


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 1, 2009)

While I completely agree that things get out of hand in a hurry on a forum like this, don't you think the original post was provoctive enough to warrant this?  I am sure everything in this thread is good natured fun, but he did call out the GrizzTrick fanatics.



BIGRNYRS said:


> For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 1, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> Bottom line is they are great for cutting through tissue, but anything tough and you sacrifice penetration which to me is more important and why I hunt with a Montec G5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 1, 2009)

Gaping wound channel as they say!!!!! Looks like you hit him with a sword!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 1, 2009)

All it looks like to me is that it didn't have enough force to punch through the ribs so it bounced off some before finally entering.  I'll stick with my Thunderheads.


----------



## MossyOak (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'll explain my comment*

1st off, I wasn't meaning to bash this thread, plus I have never bashed any-1 on here...
I was just suprised to see a huge exit wound, yes I agree if it hadn't hit solid muscle or bone it probally would've been a better clean exit.
I just don't think you need that kind of broadhead on a doe, now who's to say what it would have done on a monster buck, heck if he had horns growing all which way I'd want something that would make him drop in his tracks, but like the fellla said, the reason we shoot doe's is because of having some tender meat in the freezer, I for one wouldn't want to ruin the left shoulder like this.
But to each his own, if this is what it takes to drop your deer, then so be it.
Personally to take your game with a bow is awesome no matter how you look at it.
So, sorry for jumping on the bash wagon, ...
Glad you got some meat for the freezer.





MossyOak said:


> Thats just rediculus, glad you got your deer, but dont ya think this kind of kill is a tad over the extreme?
> From majority of the replied post on here I'd say we'd like our kill shots to be less shredded meat.
> 
> I'd have to say if a fella needed this kind of kill insurance on a animal, he might wanna think about giving up the bow.
> ...


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I am switching to Rage!!!....been using thunderheads and razorbacks and they are HORRID!!! bounce offices and misflies!


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 1, 2009)

MossyOak said:


> 1st off, I wasn't meaning to bash this thread, plus I have never bashed any-1 on here...
> I was just suprised to see a huge exit wound, yes I agree if it hadn't hit solid muscle or bone it probally would've been a better clean exit.
> I just don't think you need that kind of broadhead on a doe, now who's to say what it would have done on a monster buck, heck if he had horns growing all which way I'd want something that would make him drop in his tracks, but like the fellla said, the reason we shoot doe's is because of having some tender meat in the freezer, I for one wouldn't want to ruin the left shoulder like this.
> But to each his own, if this is what it takes to drop your deer, then so be it.
> ...


What are you gonna do? If a monster buck shows up tell him to give you a second to change broadheads? No trying to be smart just stating that you never know whats going to give you a shot. Hunt with the deadliest broadhead the you can find and by the looks of it, the rage is pretty deadly.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 1, 2009)

Same ones complaining either:
A) Use a 338mag to rifle hunt with(example huge caliber gun for deer)

or

B) Use a small 223 cause they like to shoot deer with lite loads


----------



## btanner (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> For those that do not like the Rage and jump on here every time someone mentions them and flames them. First you complain about the lack of penetration, and they don't open, or what ever you have to say, then a pic is posted that shows that is not the case, yiou flame for a wound channel beinf TOO BIG. I don't get it. I've seen a whole bunch of gun shot deer that was really ugly, however a lot of you guys gun hunt these little Ga deer with 30-06, 7mm mag, 300 mag and don't think about it. Geez, don't yout think it's time to stop all this petty garbage? I use rage and when some one says something good about them I chime in because I like them, but you don't see me flaming other stuff. I have run several shops and because I had available to me a lot of different broad heads, I love to try different ones. I have used just about everything out there and out of a tuned bow, put in the right spot, they all kill. I just like the Rage.......right now. But you cannot have it both ways. We are all on the same team, quit being so confrontational with people who live the same lifestyle you do!



u got that right


----------



## scott1985 (Oct 1, 2009)

MossyOak said:


> 1st off, I wasn't meaning to bash this thread, plus I have never bashed any-1 on here...
> I was just suprised to see a huge exit wound, yes I agree if it hadn't hit solid muscle or bone it probally would've been a better clean exit.
> I just don't think you need that kind of broadhead on a doe, now who's to say what it would have done on a monster buck, heck if he had horns growing all which way I'd want something that would make him drop in his tracks, but like the fellla said, the reason we shoot doe's is because of having some tender meat in the freezer, I for one wouldn't want to ruin the left shoulder like this.
> But to each his own, if this is what it takes to drop your deer, then so be it.
> ...


                                The deer was a 7 point taken on sapelo island..That's not the exit its the entrance...


----------



## captainhook (Oct 1, 2009)

The only thing that's ridiculous about this thread is all the bashing. I think its great for all of us to report results with new equipment that we all haven't used. I use muzzys and have tried other heads with mixed results. I am interested in the rage and if I used an expandable guess what it would be. I appreciate anyone who shares their experiences with the rest of us.  THANK YOU for the post! Recovery should be no problem with a wound like that. Congrats on the kill!


----------



## BBDJR (Oct 1, 2009)

Just curious as to what meat got wasted....unless you are eating skinny ole deer ribs. shoulders, hine quarters, backstrap and tenderloin look good to me.


----------



## scott1985 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats what im talkin abt BBDJR....I helped clean the deer and all it did was split the hide  on the shoulder...


----------



## scott1985 (Oct 1, 2009)

captainhook said:


> The only thing that's ridiculous about this thread is all the bashing. I think its great for all of us to report results with new equipment that we all haven't used. I use muzzys and have tried other heads with mixed results. I am interested in the rage and if I used an expandable guess what it would be. I appreciate anyone who shares their experiences with the rest of us.  THANK YOU for the post! Recovery should be no problem with a wound like that. Congrats on the kill!




Thats what Im talkin abt..


----------



## burkecountydeer (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice wound, i like my slick tricks tho.


----------



## rockwalker (Oct 1, 2009)

based on this we can start calling them husquavarna broadheads. 

I shot a deer last year with the three blade model and I only had to cut an additional 3-4 inches to gut the deer the shot was low and the bottom blade when opened gutted that deer like a fish. That animal was quarting toward me and she had spotted me as i was stalking in and i made the shot.  

Good kill and congrats


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 1, 2009)

To each his own, if it is legal to use you have the right to make your own judgement and compare whether it be a broadhead ,gun caliber ect., congratulations on deer,yes rage broadheads are awsome.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 1, 2009)

95 % of the bickering on these topics would be eliminated if everyone.....

*"Hunt what ,where,when,how and with your weapon of choice as long as it's legal and encourage others to do the same"*

Bruz


----------



## tony32 (Oct 1, 2009)

dang cant make em happy first its no blood then it just too much what is wrong with folks


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> That is why I'll never use Rage Broadheads...
> 
> Way too much wasted meat.





Take a joke guys....that is what the  is for.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 1, 2009)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> dang cant make em happy first its no blood then it just too much what is wrong with folks



I agree!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2009)

SYRUPLIPS04 said:


> This is for all you GrizzTrick fanatics!
> 15 yds quartering slighty towards me. 2 blade rage ,like to have split the deer in half.Deer ran 40 yds and did a dirt dive.





scott1985 said:


> The deer was a 7 point taken on sapelo island..That's not the exit its the entrance...



Whooaa....

Let me get this right...that deer was quartering towards....that is the entrance?  

If I'm getting that picture right, that deer was almost facing the shooter.  That is the entrance and the exit?  That arrow almost missed the deer?  

What a stupid shot.  Okay....the hunter got away with one on that one.  But how easily could that have hit the front shoulder and lodged from almost straight on?  or how easily could that have just skinned the deer and left it with a flesh wound on the shoulder?

That is an extremely low percentage shot.  

Congrats on getting the deer, but that is not a shot you should be bragging about.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'm in the process of developing the "buck guillotine"*

It's made out of space age polymers and will weight about 200 grains, however it will have a 24" cutting diameter and is made to shoot at the head and neck area of a deer. When the shot is executed properly will decapitate the deer. Eliminating the neet to blood trail and will make some really cool pics for your favorite hunting forum.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 1, 2009)

SYRUPLIPS04 said:


> quartering slighty towards me.



Understatement of the day unless the blades opening caused some deflection.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome pic.   

Job well done.   

Love them rage!!!!



This thread is a prime example that no matter what you post there will always be some cry babies on here:  crazy:


----------



## SYRUPLIPS04 (Oct 1, 2009)

Arrow deflected off the shoulder bone. Took a hard turn down the body,and then caught a rib an penetrated about 15in in gut.So there is ur understatement.


----------



## Brian from GA (Oct 1, 2009)

Where are all the CSI scientists this time? When you shoot a deer it ducks right? Well if the arrow was coming at this deer from the right front and the deer ducked to spin left (as normally will happen) all those shoulder, chest muscles would be all bunched up and when the broadhead hit the   2" cut would have hit a group of bunched up muscles basically making an 8 to 10" hole. 

I have never seen one that big but I have seen a 1 1/2" cut broadhead make a 4 or 5 inch hole for the same reason. Just my take. 

Also how much meat is ruined here? The deer ribs I get go to someones dogs anyway since there is no meat on a deers ribs. The back strap is still good. The shoulders are still good and both hams are still good. Dead deer.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 1, 2009)

SYRUPLIPS04 said:


> Arrow deflected off the shoulder bone. Took a hard turn down the body,and then caught a rib an penetrated about 15in in gut.So there is ur understatement.



Well then you got lucky.  This is exactly the argument against open on impact heads.  If the angle was different, it may have only stuck in the deer three inches, he runs off, and you got nothing.


----------



## Roger T (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats on your deer! sorry there is not much respect on this forum.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 1, 2009)

SYRUPLIPS04 said:


> Arrow deflected off the shoulder bone. Took a hard turn down the body,and then caught a rib an penetrated about 15in in gut.So there is ur understatement.



I meant no disrespect. I have heard of similar shots going bad. Most of the time the blades open and cause a deflection and result in a minor injury and a healthy deer.
One more reason I like to tell beginners to be wary of those steep quartering angles-especially with a mechanical. 
I am glad you got your buck. He is a fine deer!


----------



## jeffreysummerlin23 (Oct 1, 2009)

i hate rages i just couldnt imagine doing that to a deer! just joshin ya thats my team name man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 1, 2009)

thats crazy!!  my 7mm doesnt even do that much damage!!


----------



## j.irvin (Oct 1, 2009)

That is both the best and worst shot I have ever seen.  Congrats for the kill, I'll stick to muzzys and broadside double lung shots myself.


----------



## scott1985 (Oct 2, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Whooaa....
> 
> Let me get this right...that deer was quartering towards....that is the entrance?
> 
> ...



Who cares.... in some situations u have to take what shot u can get...the DEER IS DEAD... take your percentage crap somewhere else!!


----------



## Nearlw (Oct 2, 2009)

Dang ... For it to be a glancing blow and near miss like all the back seat quarterbackers are calling ... she made a long  40 yard dash or was that just from shock yall think .... Last deer I gut shot(on accident) made it close to 300 yards before even bedding down.

Great Shot, deer down and recovered.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 2, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 2, 2009)

scott1985 said:


> Who cares.... in some situations u have to take what shot u can get...the DEER IS DEAD... take your percentage crap somewhere else!!


----------



## dcinmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing like wasting an entire shoulder of meat with a broadhead.  Lets take a look at the exit wound.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Oct 2, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I know a guy who has had similar results with a two blade 2.5 inch Vortex head.  He would rather ensure that the deer dies quickly and waste some meat, than make a potential bad shot that injures the deer.  They also ensure great blood trails for recovery.  so they definitely have their benefits.  I've seen those heads cut through ribs like no bodies business, but if they ever hit anything somewhat solid like a shoulder blade, they lose so much kinetic energy, they practically bounce off the deer.  You end up wounding the animal and not getting any penetration.
> 
> Bottom line is they are great for cutting through tissue, but anything tough and you sacrifice penetration which to me is more important and why I hunt with a Montec G5.
> 
> The plus side is those blades when shot properly almost ensure you are going to recover that deer, and the comfort of that is priceless.



I hit a doe in the shoulder last year with a 2 blade rage. It hit and just kinda stuck. At first I was like heck yea, my first bow kill! Well a few minutes went by and I calmed down a bit. I started observing the killing area and I saw my arrow laying on the ground, fletching away from me. I was like "hmm, that doesn't make much sense." I waited another 15 min or so and got down. My arrow was broken off just 4 inches inside the deer.  Practically my entire arrow was left on the ground with no blood whatsoever on it. Had it been a gun, that deer would have made not one step, but since it was a rage 2 blade there wasn't a drop of blood on the ground. I still use the rage broadheads, however, if I don't have a dble lung shot I no longer shoot. As far as what other broadheads would have done in this exact same situation, I have no idea because I have no experience with them. But I stongly feel that if I had been shooting fixed blades that day, I probably would have killed and not injured that poor deer.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 2, 2009)

*What ever you guys.......*

Now I will temper this by saying that I am a very good shot with a bow and have always hunted with a 70# bow. 70#'s is more than you need for whitetailed deer. But when I bowhunt especially early in the season when I'm collecting meat, I take the first shot at the vitals I have, and that means I have shot deer right square in the shoulder on a quartering to deer. I have been fortunate to have only lost two deer in 20 years of bowhunting. One was a definate gut shot when I was young and fairly new to bowhunting. The other was a mystery hit. I precieved it to be a "good" shot however I never found my arrow, and trailed good blood for several hundred yards before running oiut of blood all together and never finding the deer.

First shot at the vitals! That means that the only no shoot situations I have are direct facinf to or away shots. Two years ago I shot a young buck that had a pretty ugly injury on his neck. He might have survived he might not have but I decided to take him out. He was walking away from me and I thought he was going to get away. At about 45 yards he took one step to the right and I put the pin just inside his back hip and let'er eat. The arrow entered behind his last rib on the right side. He was a little far and started to jump when I shot and the arrow exited throught the shoulder blade high on his left side. Hip to stern, through a shoulder with a 2 blade Rage. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. I've said it here before and I will say it agian. Arrow tune and flight has more to do with penetration that any other single aspect. I have no hold upa taking these kind of shots because I KNOW what my wquipment is doing. Often when I hear stories of no penetration, I can't say what goes wrong because I didn't tune that particular bow.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Where are all the CSI scientists this time? When you shoot a deer it ducks right? Well if the arrow was coming at this deer from the right front and the deer ducked to spin left (as normally will happen) all those shoulder, chest muscles would be all bunched up and when the broadhead hit the   2" cut would have hit a group of bunched up muscles basically making an 8 to 10" hole.
> 
> I have never seen one that big but I have seen a 1 1/2" cut broadhead make a 4 or 5 inch hole for the same reason. Just my take.
> 
> Also how much meat is ruined here? The deer ribs I get go to someones dogs anyway since there is no meat on a deers ribs. The back strap is still good. The shoulders are still good and both hams are still good. Dead deer.



I pretty much agree.


----------



## TBurnham (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, threads like these make me not want to post any pics of deer I kill.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 4, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Whooaa....
> 
> Let me get this right...that deer was quartering towards....that is the entrance?
> 
> ...



and you shouldn't even be postin on here....let the man brag! geez!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 17, 2009)

That's Outrageous!  Congrats on getting the job done.  Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## jeffreysummerlin23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ready for some rage action!?


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been thinking about which broad head to use this season. After (closely) looking at that pic for a few minutes I think my insticts are right. I'll be switching back to good ole' Muzzy 3 blades this year. I'm happy for you that you got a good deer down. But Syruplips is right. That rage went right off the shoulder and down the side until it slid between a pair of ribs. It did a good job. That's fo' sho'. But I want a head thats gonna just crush right through. I had a similar hit on a doe last year. I was using a Trophy Ridge Sidewinder. Won't use them again either. Anywho. Congrats on your kill.


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 15, 2011)

Whatever gets them in the back of the truck works for me .


----------



## jeffreysummerlin23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Syruplips shot that deer. We are on the same team for the challenge.


----------



## denbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Should have used a Swhacker !!!!


----------



## willsm89 (Aug 16, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> It's made out of space age polymers and will weight about 200 grains, however it will have a 24" cutting diameter and is made to shoot at the head and neck area of a deer. When the shot is executed properly will decapitate the deer. Eliminating the neet to blood trail and will make some really cool pics for your favorite hunting forum.



How muucchhhh????


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 16, 2011)

I have no problem with rage. They have made a name for themselves with big cutting sizes! I do know the deer I have lost in my experience bow hunting were slightly quartered to me, no matter what broadhead i was using! So that is impressive to see!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Glad you got'em and the Rage certianly did it's job, but I will stick with the GrizzTricks! To each his own I suppose!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 16, 2011)

Heck of a gash and blood trail no doubt. I believe in using the biggest broadhead my equipment will allow. The bigger the cut the more blood for trailing and more stuff cut for a quicker kill.I would take a deer with a cut like that I have my hands on than one shot with a smaller head that I may have made a less than desirable shot on and could`nt find for lack of blood.If you bowhunt enough it will happen But to each his on and have fun at it.RC


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 16, 2011)

willsm89 said:


> How muucchhhh????



Thats the best part! They will be offered at the low low price of 249.99 for three broadheads and that comes with a FREE practice head!


----------



## willsm89 (Aug 17, 2011)

SOLD!!  Send me a pack and i'll get you some dough...  you take money orders right?


----------



## childers (Aug 17, 2011)

denbow said:


> Should have used a Swhacker !!!!



I love that name! its just so fun to say!
This year im trying rage 2 blade 125. i used to shoot muzzy 3 blade 125.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 17, 2011)

There are some fixed blade heads that have the "axe" effect as well. This is a Centuar Broadhead weighs 200 grains. Shot from a 47lb longbow. 600 grain arrow .



 Here is a buck a friend shot with a Simmons Treeshark. He shoots about 65 lbs with a recurve.RC


----------



## childers (Aug 17, 2011)

600 grains? woah!


----------



## Jerk (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks like two distinct entry holes.......with the two of them opened up to look like one?  Am I wrong?


----------



## robert carter (Aug 17, 2011)

Good eye Jerk!!
 The top deer with the Centuar was shot just the one time . The centuar head is a single bevel and actually spins on comtact a slight bit to cut more of an s shape than just a slit. thus the curve look of the gash.
 The bottom Deer my friend shot was hit in one lung with the big 2" treeshark. We blood trailed it for a long ways after giving it time to lay up. About 6 hours or more actually. We found it still alive and he shot it again...in the same hole. Who`da thunk it.. Question is with a smaller head rekon we would have found the deer? It did go near a mile and was not pushed.The blood was profuse at times and very sparse at times. I think the large broadhead was for sure the key to finding this buck.RC


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought the "new rules" said if you bash someone you would be banded??

AWSOME PIC MAN!!!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never had a Rage "bounce off" or "misfly" which are words used in this thread. If you look at the Rage hole thread, you will see a variety of angles that I have personally shot deer. Facing me, quartering to, popping through scapulas. I hea a lot of people say what a rage will and won't do, but that is normally from someone who has never used one.


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 18, 2011)

the exit hole is all that matters!


----------



## kpfister (Aug 18, 2011)

Beehaw said:


> I just read a review of broadhead designs, and this is exactly what the synopsis was: If you tend to shoot behind the shoulder, into softer areas, and expandable is best for you.  If you tend to shoot through bone, like the shoulder, a non-expanable type would probably be better.




Thanks for that, I've been looking for something like that explanation for quite some time.


----------



## Moose Master (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. Moderator,

Is there a "Pageant Moms" forum you could move this thread to?


----------



## david w. (Aug 18, 2011)

Moose Master said:


> Mr. Moderator,
> 
> Is there a "Pageant Moms" forum you could move this thread to?



Nope,Its fine right where it is.


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice. Doesn't look like it wasted much meat to me. Doe shoulders don't have much meat on them anyway.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 18, 2011)

dont listen to the haters lol , if you got the job done thats all that matters. MEAT IN THE FREEZER


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 18, 2011)

dear lord


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 18, 2011)

Pic for an ad slogan (cut your skinning job in half, shoot rage)


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread is a prime example that no matter what you post there will always be some cry babies on here:  crazy:[/QUOTE]

x2


----------



## mudpie82 (Aug 21, 2011)

This is great who needs tv with entertainment like this


----------

